
A collection of links that cover what happened during ElixirConf 2016 - brightball
https://github.com/poteto/elixirconf-2016
======
zqfm
The wording made me think that there had been some kind of tragedy. Glad to
see that it went well!

~~~
brightball
Fwiw, the title was edited by somebody else. It was initially titled
"ElixirConf community github repo of slides and links"

------
brightball
Not my repo, but the author says to feel free to submit PR's for any new
additions as they come up / get published.

The conference was excellent. Thanks to all involved. Haven't experienced that
much energy around any segment of the programming community in a very long
time.

------
JohnKacz
Brilliant! I was just following Jim Freeze on twitter to see if/when the
videos of the talks are uploaded.

I also found this little review from a first-timer nice.[0]

[0] [http://supernullset.com/posts/2016-09-03-elixirconf-
wrap.htm...](http://supernullset.com/posts/2016-09-03-elixirconf-wrap.html)

~~~
fahrradflucht
If I wait for recordings on Confreaks I just create an IFTTT recipe to email
me or give me an android notification if the RSS feed gets filled up.

~~~
JohnKacz
Cool idea. I didn't know if Confreaks would have these. ElixirConf 2015's
talks were uploaded by ErlangSolutions' channel and when I messaged them the
said they wouldn't be hosting this years talks but Jim would probably let
people know when they were up somewhere.

~~~
bhrgunatha
They will. They also covered previous years

[1]
[http://confreaks.tv/events/elixirconf2016](http://confreaks.tv/events/elixirconf2016)

[2]
[http://confreaks.tv/events?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=elixir&commi...](http://confreaks.tv/events?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=elixir&commit=go)

------
davidw
A nice report with some highlights would be much appreciated. Slides, taken
out of context, may not mean much.

Even videos are s-l-o-w compared to reading.

~~~
brightball
I'm actually working on one that I hope to have ready by sometime next week.

Short version:

1\. Elixir, Phoenix, Umbrella and Nerves were the main "themes" of the
conference 2\. Lots of emphasis on Nerves 3\. Closing keynote of "Elixir for
the next 10 years" is one of the best talks on any subject I've heard in
several years and a must watch.

4\. For me, the Dialyzer talk was one of the most interesting because it
explained how the lack of operator overloading lets Dialyzer map and infer
types at compile time, so a variable next to a + is always a number for
example and with that you can map wrongful usages. For anywhere that the type
is ambiguous (function with a _ variable) you can use a typespec comment to
tell Dialyzer exactly what it is. Gives you implicitly strong typing and type
checking without that rigidity that comes from fully static typing.

~~~
davidw
Dialyzer feels like a bit of a hack, but it's a very nice thing to have. I've
used it for a while with Erlang.

------
thyrsus
I'm delighted with the slides for "String Theory". For some reason, my web
searches have never found how the UTF-8 coding works, but their explanation is
crystal clear. I'm going to have to buy the mug.

------
jeanlucas
Like always, very good content :-)

